# What's the difference between high reps lower weight and low reps higher weight?



## Paddy_uk (Apr 8, 2012)

Basically as the title suggests... What goals do each achieve?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I was training for a few years but I'm no expert. I found that training low reps and high weight boosted my strength and swift impact and higher reps with lower weight built more endurance. Only just though. If fully fit, I'd go with lower reps and heavy 5- 8 reps, if your diet is spot on you'll keep/gain strength at the most you could depending on your diet and lean up at the same time. You use more energy when lifting heavy.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You must be careful with reps and sets - pick a camp and stay there.

If you cross over you get advanced synthesis of creatine in your body which can lead to 'crea-rage'.


----------



## Paddy_uk (Apr 8, 2012)

I am now more confused.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

Low reps, high weight will create size and strength. High reps, low weight is for muscle stamina and endurance.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

jimbo.levy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Low reps, high weight will create size and strength. High reps, low weight is for muscle stamina and endurance.


This.

I don't know many people (out of the ones who know what they're doing anyway) who do 12 reps on deadlifts, squats and bench press. Its always about 5 reps sometimes even just sets of 3. Low weight high reps is basically the same as bodyweight excercises to be honest.. You can do dozens of reps and you build up endurance but you're not actually putting your muscles under any kind of pressure promoting them to grow. To make them grow you need to keep increasing the weight they are under.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> This.
> 
> I don't know many people (out of the ones who know what they're doing anyway) who do 12 reps on deadlifts, squats and bench press. Its always about 5 reps sometimes even just sets of 3. Low weight high reps is basically the same as bodyweight excercises to be honest.. You can do dozens of reps and you build up endurance but you're not actually putting your muscles under any kind of pressure promoting them to grow. To make them grow you need to keep increasing the weight they are under.


This


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

compounds should be kept around 5reps with isolation movements 8-12, found this works best, gives a nice mix of low and medium rep ranges...used to do low and medium rep days, worked well too, keeps the body guessing


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> This.
> 
> I don't know many people (out of the ones who know what they're doing anyway) who do 12 reps on deadlifts, squats and bench press. Its always about 5 reps sometimes even just sets of 3. Low weight high reps is basically the same as bodyweight excercises to be honest.. You can do dozens of reps and you build up endurance but you're not actually putting your muscles under any kind of pressure promoting them to grow. To make them grow you need to keep increasing the weight they are under.


Absolutely right.

The old school protocol was:

Set 1 - 6 reps

Set 2 - 4 reps

Set 3 - whatever you get out.

Always to failure.

This gave muscle BULK. Could you use that muscle like a sprinter? No way.... for that you'd need to train them muscles to 'expect' what's coming.... the body is AMAZING, it doesn't matter what you do - your body will compensate and it will become used to whatever it is you are asking of it. So you need to mix things up and keep it guessing.

THere's LOADS of info on the web now about deloading and assisted and not to failure yada yada...

pmsl @ Matt


----------

